# Steering wheels



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Looking into changing up the interior a bit... I have seats in mind and now I am thinking about steering wheels..... 

Has anyone used a r8, TTS, etc wheel with an airbag?? I know some have run without the airbag but has anyone been successful at keeping the airbag?? 

Also, any other suggestions on steering wheels?? 

:thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Steve over in the uk has a BALLER wheel. Should look into it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Jaymo has a really sweet wooden nardi wheel. In all honestly any oem flat bottom wheel would look sweet


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I like the TTRS wheel. The ones in the A4s are pretty nice as well.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I like the flat bottom ones as well, has anyone used one with the air bag in it and functional?? Is it just plug and play?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The newer (better) steering wheels have a two-stage airbag, unlike our single-stage. I've heard that they cannot be made to work, then I've heard people say just to splice the wires together, and finally I've heard to just ditch the airbag. I want one bad, I hate our stock steering wheels, but I don't particularly trust it. No airbag would suck if an accident happened because of injury, and because insurance could have a reason to deny coverage, and hack wiring to "make it a single-stage" also sounds shady. I'd love a real answer, but short of a crash test I will have a hard time believing the safety of it...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks!! That's the kind of info I was looking for.... Anyone else know more? Or have success?? 

I really like the newer wheels better myself!


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

I really want to see more pictures of ur outstanding car . 

It's pretty easy R&R job except for slicingand wiring both stages(dual stage airbag) into single stage air bag wiring , no air bag dash warning light(2+years) . I'm more than positive u have more than enough knowledge installing and admiring in 2hrs job! 

Try to purchase Non-multifunction FBSW ( cheaper!) plus unless u know ur way with 
A-Must-to-have interior upgrade ! take ur time searching for the best price. 

As soon as my health condition improves I'll try to get u sort of how to do it , I'm sure all elect. Eng GuRu's can drop in and offer their opinion . 

best of luck 
UB 

P.s.: having no air bag dash warning light due to certain modification to prevent "annoying" dash warning lights don't guarantee deployment of airbags in case of "god forbid" road accident. This mod. Currently done with the car owner achnowledgement of such safety related matter .


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks for the compliments!! and much thanks for the information.... I am searching for wheels now... and any wiring tips would be greatly appreciated!!!:thumbup: I am in no hurry...seats will be 8-10 weeks away


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*steering wheels*

they have at least a good selection of styles and colors you can look at...... 

http://www.ngpracing.com/store/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=843#1 


hope this helps.....


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

NGPRacing said:


> *Please note* Steering wheels shown are a universal product which may not be ideal for all vehicles, and it may be illegal or dangerous to replace on air-bag equipped cars for use on public roads.


 :laugh: (notice on top of shopping page) 

Morio, call your insurance and see what they have to say, aside from bodily injury I'd say that will be the best litmus test for the mod...


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

i feel like this wheel was specificly made for the TT 

all it needs is S lines at the bottom 

http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/..._Wheel_Black_Leather_in_350mm&products_id=235


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

This is the wheel i have fitted.. 
2 pics with the functions fitted and then 2 with the blanks fitted.. 
































VW Cruise in the UK will do the Stage conversion as they have done it before. 
I have ordered CF blanks to replace the black plastic ones. 
These wheels are not cheap and this one also has the CF paddles fitted as im running DSG. 
I also got them to install the TT logo as an extra. 
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I drool over that


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

That is fantastic!!!! WOW 

I could get away without the carbon fiber (since I have no CF in my car).. thanks for sharing the pics!!! 

BTW, your ride is badass:thumbup:


----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)

Steve -- is the airbag still functional? Looks amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Shawninho said:


> Steve -- is the airbag still functional? Looks amazing. :thumbup:


 The airbag is waiting to be wired up when i can find a window to get it done. 
The paddles and horn have already been done. 
Steve


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

May be boring compared to the one above...but I have a good condition alcantara wheel in the classifieds. No need to swap airbags stage two stage 1 stage one and a half hack this hack that and slam your head on something...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Look up Naresh on the TTForum. He's also got an awesome flat bottom. (RS4?) wheel that's got the airbag wired.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Can someone post up the summary of what needs to happen? Steve, can you ask the UK company for info? If this can happen it will for me, I'm doing the interior after my build...


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> Can someone post up the summary of what needs to happen? Steve, can you ask the UK company for info? If this can happen it will for me, I'm doing the interior after my build...


 Wheel physically is just a straight swap. 
Connect horn [2 wire] 
Connect airbag [splice 2 stage into 1 stage] 
Steve


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

have a brand new suede s line steering wheel with brand new air bag


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1.8tipgls said:


> have a brand new suede s line steering wheel with brand new air bag


Here's what the TT's OEM Alcantara (microsuede) (should be like 1.8's ^^^) looks like installed. 











And with TT OEM Alcantara shift knob in foreground.









Matches well with my microsuede covered door grips too.









If you have a 2002+ TT, you can use your own bag with 1.8's wheel. But, if you have a 2000-01, then you need then his bag as the 00-01 wheel and bag are bigger than the 02+ wheel/bag by about an inch.

cheers.

cheers.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

mine actually has a s-line badge at the bottom of it though


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Call me crazy but I LOVE Pain's TT steering wheel. Its the only way I would trust the airbag...


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

G'D60 said:


> Call me crazy but I LOVE Pain's TT steering wheel. Its the only way I would trust the airbag...


I would love to have one like that! Simple, perfect...

Joe


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

What one is that?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That was a custom jobby. Look up his build thread and he has detailed pics.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

That last wheel is perfect! I can't find the build thread for it; can someone link to it?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

jbrehm said:


> That last wheel is perfect! I can't find the build thread for it; can someone link to it?


Here


----------

